# Geekvape Ammit RTA



## Dubz (9/11/16)

Drip Tip Height:10mm
Height :43mm
Chimney Width :10mm
Outside Diameter:22 mm
Capacity :3.5ml
Innovative 3-dimensional airflow system
Easy to build and Wicking
Easy to Fill

http://www.geekvape.com/project/ammit-rta/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

Airflow looks really interesting! Reckon this one will gives great flavour!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PsiSan (9/11/16)

I see one of my new x-mas presents incoming.


----------



## RichJB (9/11/16)

To all those asking "What tank should I get for my Pico?", the answer is above.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (9/11/16)

Nice wide juice holes. Should be a good 1!


----------



## DidiDaDj (9/11/16)

Me like...will definitely be a nice addition to my Pico


----------



## Huffapuff (9/11/16)

It seems that each new atty from geekvape is built on the design improvements of the previous one. I'm looking forward to the reviews .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/11/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (11/11/16)

A bit OT but I thought that, after Aug 8, no new vaping products of any type could enter the US market. Now we have Rip reviewing a new Geekvape tank and simultaneously announcing that he has released a new juice. It seems like the apocalypse wasn't as imminent as people were making out.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/11/16)

Such a big tank and it only holds 0.5ml more than a serpent mini 22. That does not seem like smart engineering in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Such a big tank and it only holds 0.5ml more than a serpent mini 22. That does not seem like smart engineering in my opinion


Was thinking the same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/11/16)

I think they tripped over their feet trying to get clever with the airflow, (trying to be different) in so doing they lost juice capacity.

Those bottom air tunnels are going to flow the majority of air with very slight wisps getting diverted to the 3 side detour channels.
A fruitless engineering exercise in my opinion... SM25 is going to stay king of the castle with SM22 most likely 1st prince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/16)

I like it


----------



## daniel craig (11/11/16)

Single coil RTA's are starting to make quite an appearance nowadays. I love where they getting to now. For me personally, I find flavor excellent on shorter and smaller RTA'S. This one seems a bit too tall and only holds 0.5 ml of juice more than the serpent mini. I wonder how it compares but I have a feeling the serpent mini will win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naeem (16/11/16)

Cant wait for this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (18/11/16)




----------



## papabear (2/12/16)

where can I get one off these.... Looked at RIP's follow up review on it and he sounds very positive.


----------

